# Advice on gotrek and felix books



## welshnick (Jul 25, 2012)

Im looking for some opinions on these novels i haven't read any. I started the first one a few years back but was put off by reviews that they were more comical and shallower than other warhammer fantasy books.

Ive since read many the time of legends and heroes series being my preferred ones.

Of all the books Ive enjoyed CL Werner novels the most including thanquol and bone ripper.

Could anybody give me there opinions on these novels and whether there worth a read and if so which ones would you recommend or would i need to read them all. thanks


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i loved the gortrex and felix books, i would recomend them all, but read them in order

Khrone


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

An absolutely awesome series of books, can't recommend them enough.

But yeah, as advised, try to read them in chronological order.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

always loved the interaction between Felix and Gotrek lost a lot of my books over the years with moving around and other such unsavoury things, so might have to get them again, this time though i'll get the omnibus's


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Great books when William King was writing them, then sadly they go down hill. I think Orcslayer was the last one I bothered to read.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Interesting reads, especially if you re dwarfs fan, although a bit too formulaic and cliche, they are pretty fun. I 've read up to Beastslayer, couldn't bother to read further, but maybe I will one day. Can't compare them to other WH books, cause I read 40k mostly, but I could compare to Cain novels, though I find Ciaphas novels a bit better.

I liked Daemonslayer the most. Since you love Thanquol, you ll enjoy Skavenslayer for sure, a great read, although it is more a story collection than real novel (first 2 books are written that way). I recommend you to get first 2 omnibuses, cause they are best bang for a buck. I don't think they are currently available though, since they are rereleasing first 3 and new, 4th omnibus, with new covers.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Give _Road of Skulls_ a try. It's a standalone G&F novel that requires only the very bare minimum of knowledge on the series. That and it's *BLOODY excellent!*

Edit: In fact my review of it for The Founding Fields was published today. http://thefoundingfields.com/2013/03/gotrek-felix-road-skulls-josh-reynolds-review-lord-night/

Perhaps that will help nudge you towards getting started in G&F. :grin:


LotN


----------



## Ferrous_Ironclaw (Apr 24, 2013)

the gotrek and felix books are fun books to read. i would call them fast paced rather than comical.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I've read the first 3, 4 I think and I really recommend them, the reason I haven't read any more than that isn't because they turned to crap but because I was reading them as they were released and then got side tracked. Give it a go.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Not as engaging as the Ulrika the Vampire series but still a good read IMO


----------

